
Defcon Is Canceled (Black Hat also Cancelled; Both will be Virtual Events) - aspenmayer
https://www.wired.com/story/defcon-is-canceled
======
aspenmayer
‘Defcon's more buttoned-up sister conference, Black Hat, which takes place in
the days leading up to Defcon every year, has been called off as well. Both
events will host online conferences instead that include research talks and
social events. The founder of both conferences, Jeff Moss, who is also known
by his hacker name the Dark Tangent, said in a forum post [0] that the 28th
Defcon will be known as "Safe Mode," referencing the name most operating
systems use for their diagnostic and recovery mode.‘

[0]
[https://forum.defcon.org/node/232005](https://forum.defcon.org/node/232005)

Original title wasn’t explicit, but article also announces Black Hat
cancellation.

